# FPG Work day *Update Moved to October 3rd



## bigox911 (Aug 31, 2009)

Saturday Sept 26th 8am until probably a little after dinner. 

We'll be cuttin grass, gatherin wood, and few other things that need doin before the FPG.  Again...the location is between Dublin and Adrian on Hwy 80.  Anyone between Atlanta and Dublin near 75 or 16 that doesn't want to drive, I can pick up.  Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Willjo (Aug 31, 2009)

The way it looks now i should be able to make it, do we need to bring anything?


----------



## bigox911 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks!!  Any mowers, weed wackers, 4 wheelers for hauling wood ect would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2009)

I've got a 4 wheeler and a pull behind cart, chain saw and weed eater. That should keep me busy for 10 or 20 minutes..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 3, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Willjo (Sep 11, 2009)

Scooter the 26th is comming fast you may have to stay busy for at least 30 min.


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks to everyone that's volunteered.  All 4 of us so far  

I (and maybe scooter too) am going down the Friday night before and will have breakfast Saturday morning for the workers.  Anyone that would like to come and stay the night Friday is more than welcome...got plenty of beds.  There will also be a primitive field trip of sorts after the work is done 

If anyone has any wood pallets or cinder blocks they don't want/need bring em on as well.

Breakfast will be at 6:30 and the work will start around 7.


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 15, 2009)

Can I and my weed-eater bum a ride from the Forsyth exit on I-75? I can go Fri.night,and come back whenever.I'll pm you my cell #.
Dave


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 15, 2009)

I can pick you up, Dave for sure but I'm going straight from Dublin to Athens on Saturday.  Maybe scooter could bring you back


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> I can pick you up, Dave for sure but I'm going straight from Dublin to Athens on Saturday. Maybe scooter could bring you back


 
I could prolly manage that.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 15, 2009)

Ok,  Count me in, by bike or truck me, myself and I will help...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2009)

I've got a weed eater and a chainsaw that can accompany me.

What other implements of destruction will we have there??


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 15, 2009)

I've got the bush hog taken care of as well as a small mower.  Got a 4 wheeler and hand tools.  Another 4 wheeler/cart could definitely be put to good use.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> I've got the bush hog taken care of as well as a small mower. Got a 4 wheeler and hand tools. Another 4 wheeler/cart could definitely be put to good use.


 
Oh yeah, and I've got a .38 with lots of snake shot....


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 15, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Oh yeah, and I've got a .38 with lots of snake shot....



May prove to be the best tool   There's plenty of em


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> May prove to be the best tool  There's plenty of em


 
So you're saying Snake boots and several pairs of Depends are in order?


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 15, 2009)

You better get rid of all those snakes before I arrive!


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 15, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> You better get rid of all those snakes before I arrive!



oh I can just picture it now...Heather hopping and skipping around in the grass cause she saw a little bitty snake.


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 15, 2009)

boneboy96 said:


> oh I can just picture it now...Heather hopping and skipping around in the grass cause she saw a little bitty snake.



I'd end up hurting myself again!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2009)

boneboy96 said:


> oh I can just picture it now...Heather hopping and skipping around in the grass cause she saw a little bitty snake.


 
I have a vivid imagination, and even I can't conjure up the hopping and skipping...where she is involved....


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 15, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> So you're saying Snake boots and several pairs of Depends are in order?



I saw one, one time, I thought was a car tire till its head came up out of the middle  4 shots with a .410 and it was still singin and dancin.  

Don't ask me how many times I hit it cause I'm still not sure 

A couple of years ago one crawled out from under the couch in the cabin we're stayin in Friday before the workday....we'll let dave lift the couch up to make sure they're not back


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> I saw one, one time, I thought was a car tire till its head came up out of the middle  4 shots with a .410 and it was still singin and dancin.
> 
> Don't ask me how many times I hit it cause I'm still not sure
> 
> A couple of years ago one crawled out from under the couch in the cabin we're stayin in Friday before the workday....we'll let dave lift the couch up to make sure they're not back


 
OK, the Glock 23 just got recruited for the trip as well..


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 16, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> I saw one, one time, I thought was a car tire till its head came up out of the middle  4 shots with a .410 and it was still singin and dancin.
> 
> Don't ask me how many times I hit it cause I'm still not sure
> 
> A couple of years ago one crawled out from under the couch in the cabin we're stayin in Friday before the workday....we'll let dave lift the couch up to make sure they're not back


Ain't skeered!

PS - I'll bring my hammock - I'm bad to snore!

Thanks,Hugh - I'd appreciate a ride back!


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 17, 2009)

Is there any possibility of a small campfire Friday night?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2009)

crackerdave said:


> Is there any possibility of a small campfire Friday night?


 
What's wrong with a big one??


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 17, 2009)

crackerdave said:


> Is there any possibility of a small campfire Friday night?



For sure   As long as you don't mind it's in a fireplace.



scooter1 said:


> What's wrong with a big one??



I think he's talkin about Friday before the workday


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> For sure  As long as you don't mind it's in a fireplace.
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's talkin about Friday before the workday


 
Ohhhh,,,,,,,,,,already tryin to burn up all of our wood huh?? 

Our Hunting lease workday this Saturday just got rained out. Guess when they rescheduled it to....

What are the chances we can use our alternate weekend for the FPG workday??


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 18, 2009)

I kind of already have plans for the alternate weekend.  How does everyone elses schedule look for the alternate weekend?


----------



## Willjo (Sep 19, 2009)

my schedule will work then


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> I kind of already have plans for the alternate weekend. How does everyone elses schedule look for the alternate weekend?


 
Let's just keep it as is and I'll try and figure something out..


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm flexible - like Gumby!
Pm sent,Scooter.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2009)

crackerdave said:


> I'm flexible - like Gumby!
> Pm sent,Scooter.


 
Got it Dave. Best I can figure is I'll try and get down Friday night so we can get an early start Saturday mornin. Then I'll have to cut out and head for Jones county by about 10 or 11 to make some portion of my clubs workday.

That doesn't help your transportation situation I know, Dave, but I'm in a pickle here and don't know what else to do???

If one of the other 50 folks that wanna come to this shindig would sign up we might could get you a ride back to your truck.. Especially some of the ones that haven't commited to coming yet, but are posting in the when they'll be here thread...


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bump

We're going to move it to October 3rd at 8am now.  Some irresponsible pet owner may have dumped somewhere between 5 and 17 "mature" pythons on the farm...he wouldn't be clear when they caught him...and there's a crew coming in this weekend to see if they can catch as many as possible before much damage is done to the wildlife.  I didn't want us to get in their way so we moved the work day.  Will still be going down the Friday night before if anyone wants to go to the work day and not have to do there and back in the same day.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2009)

This works for me. I hope they get all of those pythons before we get there though...


----------



## chappy 16 (Sep 22, 2009)

*what*

what is fpg?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2009)

chappy 16 said:


> what is fpg?


 
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=377222


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 22, 2009)

Maybe they can leave us 1 or 2 of them big guys.  I need a new pair of boots....


----------



## Strych9 (Sep 22, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> Bump
> 
> We're going to move it to October 3rd at 8am now.  Some irresponsible pet owner may have dumped somewhere between 5 and 17 "mature" pythons on the farm...he wouldn't be clear when they caught him...and there's a crew coming in this weekend to see if they can catch as many as possible before much damage is done to the wildlife.  I didn't want us to get in their way so we moved the work day.  Will still be going down the Friday night before if anyone wants to go to the work day and not have to do there and back in the same day.



You've got to be kidding me?  Mature pythons?

I get off work at 7am on the 3rd, so I'll be there a little late!


----------



## UGA hunter (Sep 22, 2009)

Pythons???!!!!!! What???!!!  

Lee, I don't think I could pick up a big enough stick for a python!


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 23, 2009)

That stick would have broke on a python...I'm sure


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 23, 2009)

Unfortunetly the move in date puts me out as I am oncall that weekend...sorry


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 23, 2009)

OK, work day tools. Chainsaw, weedeater, snake boots, .38 with snake shot, .40 caliber with black talons, gloves, and the 4 wheeler is being worked on. Hopefully it'll be ready by then..


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm sorta in a "pickle," too: I can make the work-day,or FPG. Not both,though.Which would y'all choose?

 I'm committed to working in Judgment Journey at church for at least three weekends on Fri,Sat,and Sun nights.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2009)

crackerdave said:


> I'm sorta in a "pickle," too: I can make the work-day,or FPG. Not both,though.Which would y'all choose?
> 
> I'm committed to working in Judgment Journey at church for at least three weekends on Fri,Sat,and Sun nights.


 

Personally Dave I'd rather you come to the FPG..


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 24, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Personally Dave I'd rather you come to the FPG..



Thanks,Hugh - I was kinda thinkin' along those same lines! I really would have liked to help,though - pythons and all.I'm a veteran of the D.O.G. Snake-Handlin' Event,so I ain't skeered.


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 25, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Personally Dave I'd rather you come to the FPG..



2nded


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 25, 2009)

See yawl there,I hope!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 28, 2009)

Bump. It sure would be nice to have a couple more to make for a short work day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2009)

Let me check my schedule when I get to work this evening.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 28, 2009)

As Of right now, I am still oon the list.  was kinda forced to do the work thing last weekend.  Barring the cookie industry taking a major dump, I'll be there.


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 28, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Let me check my schedule when I get to work this evening.





Redneck Maguiver said:


> As Of right now, I am still oon the list.  was kinda forced to do the work thing last weekend.  Barring the cookie industry taking a major dump, I'll be there.


----------



## UGA hunter (Sep 28, 2009)

Well I would be there but I'm Natalee's assistant camera man for weddings and she's got one Saturday! Me, a camera man...


----------



## Medicine Man (Sep 28, 2009)

Well here's my excuse hard to believe but true..
We are having "Family Day" for the employee's at work that day. They're selling tickets for the dunking booth (to raise money for relay for life) and apparently they want to see the "Murse" get in. They've paid 200.00 for balls to throw. I should be done around 2 o'clock.How late will ya'll be there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 28, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Well here's my excuse hard to believe but true..
> We are having "Family Day" for the employee's at work that day. They're selling tickets for the dunking booth (to raise money for relay for life) and apparently they want to see the "Murse" get in. They've paid 200.00 for balls to throw. I should be done around 2 o'clock.How late will ya'll be there.


 
Lawd I hope not that late, I've gotta take a bunch of turnip green seed to our lease and put it out on our plots.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2009)

See you boys down there this evening. What kind of grub do we need to bring with us?


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 2, 2009)

Bout to head that way...anyone that wants to show up...go to the star on this map and call me at 678-773-0740 and I'll talk you in. 

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=Dublin&state=GA&address=1522+Us+80+East&zipcode=31027

Just goin to be settin around the fire tonight havin a few cold drinks.  I'll have breakfast for anyone that wants it at 6:30 and the work will start around 7:15.  Hope to be done with everything by around 11 or noon at the latest.  See yall tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Willjo (Oct 2, 2009)

Be there close to 7.00.


----------



## Willjo (Oct 3, 2009)

It was a success, Lee and Hugh got the field mowed without me getting in the way. The fire ring is in place and some wood gathered.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2009)

Willjo said:


> It was a success, Lee and Hugh got the field mowed without me getting in the way. The fire ring is in place and some wood gathered.


 
Good thing you brought those cinder blocks Johnny. I didn't see a lot of rocks laying around that we could have built the fire ring out of. It was good to meet you and I'm really looking forward to some knapping tips.


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys.  Was good finally meeting you Johnny.  Lookin forward to next weekend


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2009)

What amazes me, with all of the trompin around and grass cuttin we did, is that we didn't see a single one of those Pythons...


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 6, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> What amazes me, with all of the trompin around and grass cuttin we did, is that we didn't see a single one of those Pythons...



Ah,but they were watching _you!_
 Making plans for a late-night visit to your sleeping bag,no doubt.


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 6, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> What amazes me, with all of the trompin around and grass cuttin we did, is that we didn't see a single one of those Pythons...



They may not be there...but they may also


----------

